# How do you position the letters, numbers,... in the cube?



## jorgeskm (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I write this post for that you put "*how do you position the letters, numbers,... in the cube?*". 

*-Edges:*

---UB---
UL---UR
---UF--- 

*---FU---* ---RU--- *---BU---* ---LU---
*FL---FR * RF----RB *BR---BL* LB---LF
*---FD---* ---RD--- *---BD---* ---LD---

---DF---
DL---DR
---DB---

*-Corners:*

UBL---UBR
UFL---UFR

*FUL---FUR* RUF---RUB *BUR---BUL* LUB---LUF
*FDL---FDR* RDF---RDB *BDR---BDL* LDB---LDF

DFL---DFR
DBL---DBR

FOR EXAMPLE:

---A---
B----C
---D---

*----E----* ----I---- *---N---* ---R---
*F------G* J------L *O-----P* S-----T
*---(b)---* ---M--- *---Q---* ---U---

---(b)---
W------X
----Z----


A--(b)
B----C

*D---E* I--(b) *(b)--M* P---R
*F---G* J----L *N----O *S---T

V---W
X---Z

(b) = buffer.
Please, put your letters' configuration in the cube.
Copy the example and paste (but put your letters' configuration )


----------



## wontolla (Jul 5, 2011)

I use Speffz

It is a proposed standard. You can use whatever system you want. But if you are starting may be Speffz can help in the future if you do team blindfold or something.


----------



## jorgeskm (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to do a compilation about the methods of Blindfolders. I learn and I analyze the letters,... configurations.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 5, 2011)

U layer: UR is 'A', UF is 'C', UL is 'E' and UB is 'G'. The ones below each of them are 'B', 'D', 'F', 'H'.
E slice: RF is 'I', FR is 'J', FL is 'K'... and they go up to 'P', going clockwise along the E slice. 
D layer: RD is 'Q', FD is 'S', FL is 'U' and BD is 'W'. The ones below them are 'R', 'T', 'V', 'X'.

I learned it from here back in 2007, except I have the ones on the D layer flipped.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 5, 2011)

---R---
A----I
---S---

----T---- ----J---- ---Q--- ---B---
C------K L------O G-----O H-----D
---(b)--- ---N--- ---X--- ---F---

---(b)---
E------M
----W----


Those are my edges. My corners are just numbers 1-8 (I orient them first). I use M2 for edges.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 5, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> U layer: UR is 'A', UF is 'C', UL is 'E' and UB is 'G'. The ones below each of them are 'B', 'D', 'F', 'H'.
> E slice: RF is 'I', FR is 'J', FL is 'K'... and they go up to 'P', going clockwise along the E slice.
> D layer: RD is 'Q', FD is 'S', FL is 'U' and BD is 'W'. The ones below them are 'R', 'T', 'V', 'X'.
> 
> I learned it from here back in 2007, except I have the ones on the D layer flipped.



^THIS but I'm no expert


----------



## blah (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey yo man.

Edges: V L C U R D S K J A B F E N M I H T O P G W
Corners: G D A B C F E H I K N O S R U V L J M P T

I broke multiBLD WR with this, so it is defiantly the best system.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 6, 2011)

Buffer is UF.


```
---B---
 A---C
---UF---

---FU---     ---F---     ---E---    ---D---
 G----N      M----L      K----J     I----H
---S---      ---R---     ---P---    ---T---

 ---W---
  X---U/Z
---V/Y/Q---
```


----------



## tim (Jul 6, 2011)

Using [ code ] tags preserves whitespaces and fixes the length of each character:

```
A
B C
 D
```



blah said:


> Hey yo man.
> I broke multiBLD WR with this, so it is defiantly the best system.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 6, 2011)

wontolla said:


> I use Speffz
> .


 
This. I mainly use Speffz just becuase I use a few different methods with different places for buffers, So I need a standard naming scheme


----------



## JasonK (Jul 6, 2011)

```
A-A-B
        C---B
        C-D-D

Q-Q-R   E-E-F   I-I-J   M-M-N
S---R   G---F   K---J   O---N
S-T-T   G-H-H   K-L-L   O-P-P

        U-U-V
        W---V
        W-X-X
```
Letters go in a z-shape around the face, faces are in order UFRBLD


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 6, 2011)

Using Old Pochmann
I label “around cubies” so my buffer corner ULB is ABC, then clockwise around U and D (D as in “see through”)
Buffer edge UR is AB, then clockwise around the cube U- D and finally E layer.
For both Corners and edges the starting sticker on a new layer is directly under the buffer piece. 
(nearest sticker in clockwise direction for 1st E edge)

I like how this scheme has consecutive letters on the same cubie.

In your scheme:

-Edges:

---G---
E---A
---C--- 

---D--- ---B--- ---H--- ---F---
S---R Q----X W---V U---T
---L--- ---J--- ---P--- ---N---

---K---
M---I
---O---

-Corners: 

A---D
J---G

K---I H---F E---C B---L
X---T U---Q R---N O---W

V---S
M---P

Hard to visualize in your requested formatting ;-)

With green on F and yellow on U my corners looks like this:


----------



## TMOY (Jul 8, 2011)

My lettering scheme for edges is:


```
-A-
B-C
-D-

-P- -O- -M- -N-
G-H T-R F-E Q-S
-X- -W- -U- -V-

-L-
J-K
-I-
```

I use a floating buffer, starting with A, then B then C and so on.

For corners I use 3OP with visual orientation and numbers for permutation.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 8, 2011)

[wiki]Speffz[/wiki] Or at least my interpretation of it!

Edges and corners in same diagram


```
AAB
D-B
DCC

IIJ MMN QQR EEF
L-J P-N T-R H-F
LKK POO TSS HGG

UUV
X-V
XWW
```


----------



## Joël (Jul 19, 2011)

```
---G---
A-----N
---C---

---Z--- ---T--- ---M--- ---U---
L-----E K-----P V-----W R-----J
---I--- ---B--- ---F--- ---H---

---O---
S-----D
---X---
```

My scheme is quite random, because I initially started with one word for every sticker, based on the colors. For example white/blue = D, for Donald Duck. I still kept the letter scheme, even though I don't use those words anymore.


----------



## Marcell (Jul 19, 2011)

```
A-e-E
        a---o
        I-i-O

F-f-R   B-d-C   G-h-H   P-p-M
s---r   b---c   g---k   n---l
S-x-X   D-q-Q   J-j-K   N-m-L

        T-u-U
        t---z
        V-v-Z
```

Quite arbitrary, following my feelings about the pieces rather then the alphabet. Collected the vowels on the U face. (The buffers are DF and DFR so the letters U and Q are not present in 3bld solves, only on bigger cubes.)


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 19, 2011)

I orient first because I'm a nub.

---E---
A---(b)
---F--- 

---F--- | ---(b)--- | ---E--- | ---A---
B-----J | J-------L | L-----D | D-----B
---G--- | ----K---- | ---H--- | ---C---

---G---
C-----K
---H---[/SIZE]

*-Corners:*

1---2
3---4

3---4 4---2 2---1 1---3
7---8 8---6 6---5 5---7

7---8
5---6


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2011)

```
B-C-C
        B---D
        A-A-D

F-G-G   J-K-K   N-O-O   R-S-S
F---H   J---L   N---P   R---T
E-E-H   I-I-L   M-M-P   Q-Q-T

        V-W-W
        V---X
        U-U-X
```


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 1, 2011)

```
--A--
        D---B
        --C--

--I--   -----   --Q--   -----
L---J   H---F   T---R   P---N
--K--   -----   --S--   -----

        -----
        Y---V
        --W--
```


----------



## aronpm (Aug 1, 2011)

It generally confuses people.


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 1, 2011)

that is very confusing, but the image is very cool. Did you make that?


----------



## Mako (Aug 1, 2011)

Using: Old Pochman for corners, M2 for edges


```
(b)-(b)-A
        e---a
        G-c-D

(b)-f-I  H-d-E  F-b-C  B-(b)-(b)
p---n   m---i   l---h   g---o
Z-z-W   V-v-S   T-t-Q   P-r-Y

        U-u-R
      x/y---s
        X-q-O
```

(b) are buffers


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 1, 2011)

```
-A-
D-B
-C-

-I- -E- -R- -M-
L-J H-F U-S P-N
-K- -G- -T- -O-

-V-
Y-W
-X-
```


----------



## irontwig (Aug 5, 2011)

Haven't done a complete solve yet, but this makes sense to me:
U: U V K Y
F: F G H I
R: R S T A
B: B C D E
L: L M N O
D: P Å Ä Ö (lolswedish)


----------

